
Netlify's AWS Lambda functions bring the back end to your front end workflow - brryant
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2018/03/20/netlifys-aws-lambda-functions-bring-the-backend-to-your-frontend-workflow/
======
xchaotic
I quite like the idea of keeping the website as static as possible - it
reduces the attack surface and plays nice with CDNs and you only do dynamic
stuff ad-hoc...

~~~
seanwilson
I love the idea. Eliminating state where you can is a great strategy for
making code as well as infrastructure more robust and I usually only see
people mention the former.

------
eberkund
Is it just me or does the pricing for form submissions seem, very very (like
outrageously) expensive?

